# custom glass aquarium mfr in san francisco bay area



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

No, but I know of a custom acrylic tank builder in San Carlos.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Check out glasscages.com. They make custom glass tanks, and if they have a show in your area, you can pick it up there. Otherwise, you have to pay them to ship it to you, and that would be expensive.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

What is the name of the custom tank builder in San Carlos?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Some said there was a place in Sacramento that does custom glass tanks.

Regards, 
tom Barr


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

PasD said:


> What is the name of the custom tank builder in San Carlos?


Kritter Tanks

They're a small operation and build a lot of custom tanks for the local stores. They're the one's who built my square corner, euro-braced 120g tank.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## crestronfanatic (Sep 29, 2006)

glasscages is cool. they do low-iron, rimless tanks at great prices. as canoe2can mentioned, the shipping is what kills you. it's like $200-300 to the bay area. thanks for the kritter link. maybe they know of a glass builder.


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a acrylics tank manu. place in San Jose on N. 10 street between Heading and Gish. I can remember its name. But I can look it up if you like.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I have 2 x 10 gal tanks for sale 40$ea
5x cheaper and 5x larger than the ADA nano tanks.

PM me if interested:
24L x 11Tx 8.5 D

A single T5 24w light would be perfect.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

There is a acrylics tank manu. place in San Jose on N. 10 street between Heading and Gish. I can remember its name. But I can look it up if you like.

Brasstetra, do you happen to know the name of this tank manufacturer in San Jose?


----------

